# Я себе вправляю диски?



## Free (18 Май 2008)

Всем привет, я здесь новенькая, медицинскими терминами не владею, поэтому объясню, как могу. 

Когда-то давно у меня иногда так схватывало спину (болела вся спина, но более конкретно - думаю грудной отдел), что я не могла почти двигаться (пару раз так было почему-то и с тазобедренным суставом, но там не "схватывало", а  в течение 2 недель бывало шуршаще-песочное ощущение боли). Пришлось идти на рентген (7 лет назад). 

Врач в поликлинике сказал - остеохондроз грудного и сколиоз в позвоночном отделах. это последнее официальное заключение. ходила к очень хорошему мануальщику в течение недели. он, разумеется, сказал, что с позвоночным ничего не сделает. но после его сеансов (+ к тому времени йогой занималась уже 1год) начала заниматься гантелями и спустя некоторое количество времени научилась вправлять себе диски сама - в шейном и грудном. так я это чувствую. хруп, хруп, особенно после нагрузки и разогрева с гантелями, - и нудобные ощущения прошли. особенно легко это получается лежа в  кровати, когда ночью мышцы затекают. но не все сразу, раньше в кровати не получалось - приходилось посреди ночи вставать и качаться. еще разок болело в грудном спустя полгода, но не так остро. вот уже лет 5 - как я с этим управилась. йогой продолжаю заниматься. 

Как вспомню сейчас - от чего меня только не лечили в поликлинике, когда не могла ходить с болевшим тазобедренным суставом... а потом еще и плечи - была такая ноющая боль в плечах, тонкая и заметная только по ночам. совсем спать не могла. только закинув руки за голову - так и спала по-немногу. тоже лечили врачи что попало. 

Почитав у вас про грыжы и протрузии (поясница по-прежнему не проходит, что я с ней делаю уже другое дело) как-то стала соображать, что все это могло быть взаимосвязано. йога, впрочем так и говорит. только мне не повезло на правильного врача попасть. я им теперь толком и не доверяю. моей маме за жизнь сделали 6 операций на тазобедренном,  - и безрезультатно. просто тошно думать, что этого могло и не быть. сейчас у нее протез. я продолжаю заниматься йогой и пытаться понять себя самостоятельно. 

Скажите мне, пожалуйста, что же с медицинской точки зрения я с собой делаю и что со мной происходит ?
спасибо бывалым и вообще за этот замечательный форум!


----------



## nopain (20 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Я себе вправляю диски?*

А что Вы конкретно делаете, в смысле, когда вправляете позвонки?


----------



## Free (20 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Я себе вправляю диски?*

м-м, изгибаю позвоночник / спину (по-видимому мышцами спины, поскольку это стало получаться только после того, как немного покачалась с гантелями) в сторону противоположную от той, которую тянет и в которой дискомфорт. внутри что-то хрупает - по звуку и эффекту (сильное облегчение - как если вы чихнули похоже на то, что делает мануальщик.


----------



## nopain (20 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Я себе вправляю диски?*

Может быть это у Вас особое строение спины, одна на сто такая, скажем.
Вообще-то страшновато, когда у тебя  в спине "хрупает", мне одного раза хватило, больше к мануалам не хожу.

А специалисты иногда забывают, что главное для нас здесь - "расскажи и объясни", так что продолжать изучать себя  - самое то)


----------



## Free (21 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Я себе вправляю диски?*

здорово, спасибо, поддержали:blush200: хотя, я думаю, я неправа в том,что открыла тему в этом разделе. просто у меня еще и грыжа, похоже, "водится" - поясница болит жутко, вот я здесь и читала всякое. 
мне, например, хороший мануал (был у меня такой - в смысле хороший - только раз, другим как-то после него и не доверяла) весьма помог, когда схватило. но, к мануалу ведь люди обращаются тогда, когда уже "копец" как болит. а нужно просто всегда держать себя в форме. тогда и жить можно будет нормально, даже с таким диагнозом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  Я себе вправляю диски?*

Мануальная терапия - это устранение функциональных  (временных, обратимых) блоков в позвоночных двигательных системах.

Поэтому к врачу мануальной терапии на мануальную терапию надо ходить, когда есть блоки, а когда "копец", надо к хирургу.


----------



## Ell (1 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Я себе вправляю диски?*

Вам сколько? До 30, пожалуй?


----------

